# Sig P229 at the indoor range



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

The local gun shop is having Customer Appreciation Week and is offering free range time. The tighter group was shoot at 9 feet (3 yards), and the other group was shoot at 21 feet (7 yards). I shot at "regular" speed, meaning I wasn't trying to shoot through the previous hole. I'd shoot, reacquire, shoot. Every time I shoot my P229, I like it more and more. 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, if an attacker was coming down on you from 21 feet, I would say he would be having a really bad day! Good shooting. Nice gun BTW.:mrgreen:


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> .... Good shooting. Nice gun BTW.:mrgreen:


Thanks!


----------

